# Here are some Canon EOS R5 C specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2022)

> Here are a lot of official specifications for the Canon EOS R5 C from Canon.
> Compact and lightweight, the EOS R5 C is a true hybrid camera, boasting many of the video formats and features from the Cinema EOS lineup as well as many of the still capabilities of the EOS R5 camera in a beautifully designed body. The EOS R5 C is a complete package that offers filmmakers, multimedia journalists, and advanced amateurs a cost-effective 8K, 4L, and FHD camera to help unlock their creative potential.
> Canon’s 45 Megapixel full-frame, CMOS imaging sensor is at the heart of the EOS R5 C camera’s superb image quality, which also leads the way for an impressive 8K/60P RAW cinematic video shooting. Focus and speed are paramount in the EOS R5 C camera, providing impressive continuous capture at speeds of up to 20 frames per second and with Dual Pixel CMOS AF II capability to track split-second movements of even...



Continue reading...


----------



## Joel C (Jan 17, 2022)

This is hitting a lot of "yes" for me, and not a lot of "no". 
Guess we're really waiting to see what the price and actual availability are....


----------



## John Wilde (Jan 17, 2022)

A tidbit from DPR's review of the original R5: "There is essentially no rolling shutter to speak of on the EOS R5, and interestingly, the 8K/30p readout rate is theoretically fast enough to capture 8K/60p footage..."


----------



## Quentin (Jan 17, 2022)

8k60 internal RAW? What hell of a memory card do you need for that? I mean you already had a hard time to find one able to deal with 8k30 in EOS R5 and burned your fingers taking it out of the slot after a few minutes already.


----------



## Kjsheldo (Jan 17, 2022)

What is this body?

Expanded interface for professional needs
Carries on the ergonomic EOS design
Full-featured 13 assignable buttons
That does not sound like an R5 with a fan. More like a C70. Going to be somewhere in between perhaps?

Also, love that it has 2k oversampled from 8k - that will be EXCELLENT. Not many mirrorless cameras have had good 2k/HD in the past few years.


----------



## PhotoRN86 (Jan 17, 2022)

sorry am I seeing correctly? does it do 1080p Raw? makes me really miss the 5D Mkiii MagicLantern days!


----------



## bellorusso (Jan 17, 2022)

What's up with Canon and outdated SD format? Why can't Canon leave past in the past and move on already?


----------



## twoheadedboy (Jan 17, 2022)

Kjsheldo said:


> What is this body?
> 
> Expanded interface for professional needs
> Carries on the ergonomic EOS design
> ...


I'm sure it's the R3 hot shoe.


----------



## fox40phil (Jan 17, 2022)

Want to record video and shoot a photo^^! could be possible I think. Back in the days the 5DII has this - but in the video there were a small pause - this without a pause please! 

And... the price?! 
Is the 20FPS also only with C-raw?


----------



## Gazwas (Jan 17, 2022)

If I was looking at buying an R5 today I'd certainly go for this version but as an R5 owner I don't see anything more "Cinema" about this camera other than the fan over the standard camera.

Unless Canon has some surprises on the 19th I feel its a real shame.........


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jan 17, 2022)

As a VR shooter, the fact I get both 8K at 60fps and 6K at 60fps means this is a day one purchase for me. Thanks Canon!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2022)

Curious if that 120 frames per second slo-mo on 4k would be the full sensor version or if it's line skipping (or heaven forbid cropped).

Sounds like a great video rig, but all I can say is thank goodness I'm not primarily a video shooter, as this would slurp up so much $. Very happy to keep doing my 4k clips at two minutes or under with the R5. Long-form interviews I use Ninja V's. Gets the job done for a couple hours at a go, provided adequately sized SSD drives.

The thing I can't do with the R5 that th R5c can do is the slo-mo stuff at that 120p. If I shot action, it would be interesting. Thank goodness I don't!


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 17, 2022)

This hits all the marks for me. I wonder when it'll ship?


----------



## Kjsheldo (Jan 17, 2022)

Gazwas said:


> If I was looking at buying an R5 today I'd certainly go for this version but as an R5 owner I don't see anything more "Cinema" about this camera other than the fan over the standard camera.
> 
> Unless Canon has some surprises on the 19th I feel its a real shame.........


Quite a bit extra:
- 60fps in 8k
- Raw LT
- 5.9k raw internal
- Downsampled 2k 
- Timecode in/out
- Adaptable hotshoe for Tascam XLR module
- XF-AVC - HUGE, because the h265 from the R5 is impossible to edit
- Unlimited recording - and this is a big one. As someone who owned the R5, I could not use it in professional environments because it does overheat in many situations. 
- Surely some more video-focused monitoring tools

If you're mostly a photographer, then no, this isn't a big update. But this is a professional video tool, whereas the R5 is not.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Jan 17, 2022)

Kjsheldo said:


> Quite a bit extra:
> - 60fps in 8k
> - Raw LT
> - 5.9k raw internal
> ...


And Full MF HDMI

But the real test for me will be if the ibis wobble is still there or if we can select between no stabilization, ibis, Lens, digital or digital enhanced. They all have their advantages for me and it’s always been frustrating the way it’s setup.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 17, 2022)

I’m definitely interested. Really happy the C70 is getting Raw Light LT as well. I might get one of these instead of a second c70.

if I do I feel like I’ll be swapping which one is A cam & which one is B cam rather often depending on the shoot. Right now my c70 is solid A cam with an R6 being used here and there. My R6 doesn’t do DCI though, so on shoots that need that it’s not very helpful. I get that request fairly often.


----------



## Jordan23 (Jan 17, 2022)

I guess Canon holds back 4K240P for the R1.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jan 17, 2022)

It's almost too good. I'm worried it's going to be priced at $6K at launch.


----------



## Finn (Jan 17, 2022)

Kjsheldo said:


> What is this body?
> 
> Expanded interface for professional needs
> Carries on the ergonomic EOS design
> ...


The hints about the body are defitenly a good thing. Probably means lots of EOS Cinema features, waveforms, false color, etc...
I'm guessing it will look like a baby C70.

8K-2K downsample seems like it could even be a decent recording mode for lowlight. That will squash a lot of noise.


----------



## Swurre (Jan 17, 2022)

This sounds GREAT, but I wonder about the price....


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 17, 2022)

Can't wait for the price.


----------



## Point&Shoot (Jan 17, 2022)

Kjsheldo said:


> What is this body?
> 
> Expanded interface for professional needs
> Carries on the ergonomic EOS design
> ...


My R6 has great full HD to be honnest


----------



## Point&Shoot (Jan 17, 2022)

All I'm waiting now is Clog2, otherwise this sound great!


----------



## byjohnburns (Jan 17, 2022)

I've enhanced the pic a bit to see more details.

a few things:

1: You can see the giant fan on the side.
2: There's a new type of hinge that I'm guessing is for the rear LCD. Looks like a tilt vs a flippy screen?
3: The power button appears to have been moved to the top to accommodate this hinge.
4: The bottom is much more rounded compared to the R5, which I think looks sharp.
5: The shutter button is flatter. Based on the grayscale, it appears to be red, assuming the R5C insignia is red, as is standard with C-series.


----------



## NorskHest (Jan 17, 2022)

I have a hard time believing this will be less than 6k. I guess we will find out shortly. If it is less than 6k take my money. I’m glad they didn’t put a nd in it, the cost would be astronomical if they did find away. Canons ef nd adapter is one of the best things they have created in my opinion.


----------



## entoman (Jan 17, 2022)

Swurre said:


> This sounds GREAT, but I wonder about the price....


OK, I'll take the bait, and guess at USD 5450...


----------



## toodamnice (Jan 17, 2022)

I am not in the market for this, but I wonder if it will have a battery grip option. If not would there be an improved battery?


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 17, 2022)

bellorusso said:


> What's up with Canon and outdated SD format? Why can't Canon leave past in the past and move on already?


If you are referring to SD Express, then all you need is to find some cards... can you post a link to some? Or perhaps you are referring to having dual CFe??


----------



## bergstrom (Jan 17, 2022)

PREDICTION - R5c to experience lockups. Every other R seems to.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 17, 2022)

entoman said:


> OK, I'll take the bait, and guess at USD 5450...


That’s the price of the c70. I imagine it will be at least a bit different up or down from it.Definitely more than an R5. So I’m guessing $4,800 - 5,200. Unless they price it above the c70, but i don’t think so.
Though when the 1D C came out it was crazy expensive. So who knows.


----------



## PowerMike G5 (Jan 17, 2022)

entoman said:


> OK, I'll take the bait, and guess at USD 5450...


I'm guessing ust a little lower, like $4500, maybe $5000.

Assuming they are positioning this below the C70 and it becoming the new entry level into the Cinema EOS family.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 17, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> PREDICTION - R5c to experience lockups. Every other R seems to.


My R5 doesn't. I'm sorry that yours (and some others) are having this problem.


----------



## dirtyvu (Jan 17, 2022)

Gazwas said:


> If I was looking at buying an R5 today I'd certainly go for this version but as an R5 owner I don't see anything more "Cinema" about this camera other than the fan over the standard camera.
> 
> Unless Canon has some surprises on the 19th I feel its a real shame.........


surprised that you could write that with a straight face... we don't have a ton of those features on the R5... unless they decide to upgrade the firmware for the R5 to give those options. we don't have any bitrate options.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 17, 2022)

Got to love "Potato" quality!


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 17, 2022)

Joel C said:


> This is hitting a lot of "yes" for me, and not a lot of "no".
> Guess we're really waiting to see what the price and actual availability are....


So the R5 is about $4K. The C70 is pretty much $6500 once you go full frame. I'm really curious to see pricing on this. If I remember correctly previous "C" cameras were the same price as their conuterparts.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Jan 17, 2022)

2Cents said:


> So the R5 is about $4K. The C70 is pretty much $6500 once you go full frame. I'm really curious to see pricing on this. If I remember correctly previous "C" cameras were the same price as their conuterparts.


Well, 1D X launch price: USD 6799.00, 1D C launch price: USD 15000.00 (according to wikipedia). I surely hope the factor is less than 2 this time.


----------



## Gazwas (Jan 17, 2022)

dirtyvu said:


> surprised that you could write that with a straight face... we don't have a ton of those features on the R5... unless they decide to upgrade the firmware for the R5 to give those options. we don't have any bitrate options.


A sensor geared towards video rather than stills would be an upgrade over the R5.

While some of the new stuff ticks the spec must list, none listed improve the video IQ over the standard R5. C70 still seem like the better choice for video.


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 17, 2022)

BurningPlatform said:


> Well, 1D X launch price: USD 6799.00, 1D C launch price: USD 15000.00 (according to wikipedia). I surely hope the factor is less than 2 this time.


No kidding!? I don't know why I don't remember that. So this can easily be a $10K camera. I can't argue that these specs wouldn't justify the price considering the rest of the Canon cinema camera lineup


----------



## jam05 (Jan 17, 2022)

Quentin said:


> 8k60 internal RAW? What hell of a memory card do you need for that? I mean you already had a hard time to find one able to deal with 8k30 in EOS R5 and burned your fingers taking it out of the slot after a few minutes already.


Had no problem finding a card


Quentin said:


> 8k60 internal RAW? What hell of a memory card do you need for that? I mean you already had a hard time to find one able to deal with 8k30 in EOS R5 and burned your fingers taking it out of the slot after a few minutes already.


Have no problems finding CFexpress cards. All one needs to do is read the Canon support page and it will tell one precisely which cards are useable.


----------



## jam05 (Jan 17, 2022)

Point&Shoot said:


> My R6 has great full HD to be honnest


By the look of the photo it looks like an R5 with a fan


----------



## Matthew19 (Jan 17, 2022)

2Cents said:


> No kidding!? I don't know why I don't remember that. So this can easily be a $10K camera. I can't argue that these specs wouldn't justify the price considering the rest of the Canon cinema camera lineup


No, the 1DC was a different time. Canon had accidentally discovered and created the DSLR market and they wanted to see if higher end productions would jump on a 15k DSLR. It flopped and came down in price quickly. They won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Doug7131 (Jan 17, 2022)

Jordan23 said:


> I guess Canon holds back 4K240P for the R1.


The R5 sensor isn't capable of 240hz read out. Not much Canon can do about that.


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 17, 2022)

Matthew19 said:


> No, the 1DC was a different time. Canon had accidentally discovered and created the DSLR market and they wanted to see if higher end productions would jump on a 15k DSLR. It flopped and came down in price quickly. They won't make that mistake again.


Yeah I don't believe it would be over $10k but it could knock be knocking on the door. Just wondering where it fits in the lineup. C70 comparison - Better auto focus, higher rez, full frame, & 8k *Raw. I doubt that it will have built in NDs but $7500+ seems very possible. Either way I'm sure I'll end up getting one at some point.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 17, 2022)

This look like it will finally deliver the promise the R5 was supposed to.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 17, 2022)

Joel C said:


> Guess we're really waiting to see what the price and actual availability are....


"cost-effective"
That quote has me optimistic.
I am rarely optimistic when it comes to Canon prices.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 17, 2022)

PhotoRN86 said:


> sorry am I seeing correctly? does it do 1080p Raw? makes me really miss the 5D Mkiii MagicLantern days!


If you don't mind a Super 16 crop.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 17, 2022)

Rocksthaman said:


> And Full MF HDMI
> 
> But the real test for me will be if the ibis wobble is still there or if we can select between no stabilization, ibis, Lens, digital or digital enhanced. They all have their advantages for me and it’s always been frustrating the way it’s setup.


Please complain to Canon about this every chance you get.


----------



## byjohnburns (Jan 17, 2022)

2Cents said:


> So the R5 is about $4K. The C70 is pretty much $6500 once you go full frame. I'm really curious to see pricing on this. If I remember correctly previous "C" cameras were the same price as their conuterparts.


I think $4,900 is the right number. Similar to Sony's extra $1000 for the FX3 over the A7SIII.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 17, 2022)

DBounce said:


> This look like it will finally deliver the promise the R5 was supposed to.


The R5 was never promised to do all of this


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 17, 2022)

BurningPlatform said:


> Well, 1D X launch price: USD 6799.00, 1D C launch price: USD 15000.00 (according to wikipedia). I surely hope the factor is less than 2 this time.


The 1DC was 4K
The 1DC was Full HD


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 18, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> "cost-effective"
> That quote has me optimistic.
> I am rarely optimistic when it comes to Canon prices.


I’m really curious as to what Canon’s definition of “Cost Effective” is…


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 18, 2022)

DBounce said:


> This look like it will finally deliver the promise the R5 was supposed to.


Funny how 8k (any format besides timelapse) was unheard of 18 months in a hybrid camera.
The R5 is still the only hybrid to offer 8k raw shooting and now 8k60 is expected as normal?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> Funny how 8k (any format besides timelapse) was unheard of 18 months in a hybrid camera.
> The R5 is still the only hybrid to offer 8k raw shooting and now 8k60 is unexpected as normal?


Nonsense. Sony is always ahead of Canon. I'm sure they had 8K years ago. Maybe even decades ago.


----------



## dirtyvu (Jan 18, 2022)

Gazwas said:


> A sensor geared towards video rather than stills would be an upgrade over the R5.
> 
> While some of the new stuff ticks the spec must list, none listed improve the video IQ over the standard R5. C70 still seem like the better choice for video.


I would normally agree that the c70 is better as a video camera except for the fact that it's af isn't as good as the r5. 

But for me, I do a lot of photography still and the c70 doesn't work as a photo camera. 

I love my r5 so I won't be upgrading. But if both the r5 and r5c came out at the same time I would get the r5c bc I am doing more and more video and I love the video from my r5.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 18, 2022)

With active cooling and these specs running 2x LP-E6 seems a must. Let's hope the existing R5 battery grip will work
Maybe we'll get lucky and get a better ND adapter announced, one with a dial that can resist being changed by a slight breeze.
No-cable XLR handle (C100 style) utilizing the new smart shoe? Not including this in the box or offering separately would be a huge oversight IMO
Seems like it's going to be a stellar camera spec-wise with real potential. Canon has made some bad choices last couple years with how they've segmented their cinema line, let's hope this is a change in direction.


----------



## Kjsheldo (Jan 18, 2022)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> With active cooling and these specs running 2x LP-E6 seems a must. Let's hope the existing R5 battery grip will work
> Maybe we'll get lucky and get a better ND adapter announced, one with a dial that can resist being changed by a slight breeze.
> No-cable XLR handle (C100 style) utilizing the new smart shoe? Not including this in the box or offering separately would be a huge oversight IMO
> Seems like it's going to be a stellar camera spec-wise with real potential. Canon has made some bad choices last couple years with how they've segmented their cinema line, let's hope this is a change in direction.


- Yes, battery life is one of the biggest concerns. It's not awful on the R5 (I could get 2-hours on one battery), but it could be rough with the fan and hotshoe XLR module attached.
- There are a couple of third party VNDs that fit inside the Canon adapter that are WAY better. The Breakthrough Photography X4 VND is apparently a thing of beauty, is 1.5 - 11 stops in strength, and has no color shift at all through the range (unlike the Canon one which goes seriously blue for the last stop). I have one on pre-order.
- I think they'll just promote the new Tascam XLR as our dual XLR option.

Really hoping they have c-log2 or can at least get the DR up closer to S1H levels. That will be a big deal.


----------



## bergstrom (Jan 18, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Please complain to Canon about this every chance you get.



Would they listen?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2022)

Kjsheldo said:


> The Breakthrough Photography X4 VND ... I have one on pre-order.


Maybe you’ll have it by the time the R5c MkII comes out.


----------



## perplex1 (Jan 18, 2022)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> It's almost too good. I'm worried it's going to be priced at $6K at launch.


why would it cost more than the c70?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 18, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> Would they listen?


They have before.
There is no harm in trying.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 18, 2022)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> With active cooling and these specs running 2x LP-E6 seems a must. Let's hope the existing R5 battery grip will work
> Maybe we'll get lucky and get a better ND adapter announced, one with a dial that can resist being changed by a slight breeze.
> No-cable XLR handle (C100 style) utilizing the new smart shoe? Not including this in the box or offering separately would be a huge oversight IMO
> Seems like it's going to be a stellar camera spec-wise with real potential. Canon has made some bad choices last couple years with how they've segmented their cinema line, let's hope this is a change in direction.


I wouldn’t be suprised if we saw two packages for this camera like we did with the c200 & c200 B, except I haven’t heard anything about Canon made accesories for it. If it doesn’t come out with them at launch, then they probably aren’t planning on it. The Cinema department at Canon tends to work with, or at times even rely on third parties for accessories far more often than the Photo side.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2022)

CanonGrunt said:


> I wouldn’t be suprised if we saw two packages for this camera like we did with the c200 & c200 B, except I haven’t heard anything about Canon made accesories for it. If it doesn’t come out with them at launch, then they probably aren’t planning on it. The Cinema department at Canon tends to work with, or at times even rely on third parties for accessories far more often than the Photo side.


The photo side, too, has been having third party supplier issues with accessories. Lots of lens hoods have been coming out a few months after the lenses themselves. I got a 800mm f/11 hood about half a year after I got the lens. People complained that it didn't come with the lens, but I'm pretty sure Canon just didn't have them in hand. This predated the logistics crisis.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 18, 2022)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> With active cooling and these specs running 2x LP-E6 seems a must. Let's hope the existing R5 battery grip will work
> Maybe we'll get lucky and get a better ND adapter announced, one with a dial that can resist being changed by a slight breeze.
> No-cable XLR handle (C100 style) utilizing the new smart shoe? Not including this in the box or offering separately would be a huge oversight IMO
> Seems like it's going to be a stellar camera spec-wise with real potential. Canon has made some bad choices last couple years with how they've segmented their cinema line, let's hope this is a change in direction.


The multi-interface shoe was developed with third parties in mind.
Canon, Fuji, and Nikon kind of have to, unlike Sony and Panasonic.
There is nothing stopping any third parties


----------



## vladk (Jan 18, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> The photo side, too, has been having third party supplier issues with accessories. Lots of lens hoods have been coming out a few months after the lenses themselves. I got a 800mm f/11 hood about half a year after I got the lens. People complained that it didn't come with the lens, but I'm pretty sure Canon just didn't have them in hand. This predated the logistics crisis.


The usual Canon practice is to include hoods only with L lenses. Non-L lenses with hood included is more like exception than rule.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 18, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The multi-interface shoe was developed with third parties in mind.
> Canon, Fuji, and Nikon kind of have to, unlike Sony and Panasonic.
> There is nothing stopping any third parties



The very first Cinema line camera (C100) had an XLR handle with an external cable. Surely Canon is smart enough to design one with internal wiring to the new smart shoe. Opens up the same utility function for the successors of the C300/C200/XC15 that rely on external wires. But if not, file as another example under "bad cinema line choices."


----------



## DBounce (Jan 18, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> Funny how 8k (any format besides timelapse) was unheard of 18 months in a hybrid camera.
> The R5 is still the only hybrid to offer 8k raw shooting and now 8k60 is expected as normal?


I think Nikon makes a camera that is supposed to shoot 8K raw, with 8K raw @ 60 fps expected via firmware update. I wonder what the name of that camera was?


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 18, 2022)

DBounce said:


> I think Nikon makes a camera that is supposed to shoot 8K raw, with 8K raw @ 60 fps expected via firmware update. I wonder what the name of that camera was?


Yes, the Z9 is supposed to record raw but not uncompressed raw. 8k60 to be released in firmware sometime this year and will use a new raw codec by intoPix which hasn't been released yet... let alone supported by NLEs. The codec appears to be lossless but they don't actually say so... 
"do[es] not compromise image integrity at all thanks to “innovative processing and coding.” intoPIX says the full power of an image sensor is preserved"
https://petapixel.com/2021/12/07/nikon-z9-to-shoot-8k-at-60fps-thanks-to-new-compressed-raw-codec/

The Z9 has been delivered to some within the last 3 weeks or so. Can you point to a link that contains a review of the 8k raw video on a production model?
It will be interesting that the R5c will be compared to the Z9 - at least at the top line 8k60 spec and pricing. There will be many you tube clips I am sure!
Canon's R5c availability date may rain on some of the Z9's parade.


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 18, 2022)

perplex1 said:


> why would it cost more than the c70?


There are quite a few "higher value features" than the C70 listed here. Advantages with the C70 is low light, built in ND, and DGO. Pretty much all other very significant advantages go to specs listed here such as higher resolution, full frame sensor, and I expect the same auto focus as the R5. The R5c would also be Canon's first 8k camera in the cinema line.


----------



## perplex1 (Jan 18, 2022)

2Cents said:


> There are quite a few "higher value features" than the C70 listed here. Advantages with the C70 is low light, built in ND, and DGO. Pretty much all other very significant advantages go to specs listed here such as higher resolution, full frame sensor, and I expect the same auto focus as the R5. The R5c would also be Canon's first 8k camera in the cinema line.


hmm but the r3 has all of that and its $6k already (plus it has a BSI sensor, and eye tracking autofocus on top of R5's AF capabilities).So surely would be less than the r3 right?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 18, 2022)

Looks nice but two big omissions might be the lack of Clog 2 and possibly the battery. The lpe6 batteries suck on the R5. They dont last very long. I hope it has a BP battery or if canon is smart, an adapter for the BP battery. As far as the OSD and layout is similar to the c70 but if it takes photos it probably cant be.


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 18, 2022)

perplex1 said:


> hmm but the r3 has all of that and its $6k already (plus it has a BSI sensor, and eye tracking autofocus on top of R5's AF capabilities).So surely would be less than the r3 right?


Ok so what if the R3 had a cooling fan for long form recording, shot 8K +Raw, had 13 external assignable buttons, and several mounting options for accessories?


----------



## perplex1 (Jan 18, 2022)

2Cents said:


> Ok so what if the R3 had a cooling fan for long form recording, shot 8K +Raw, had 13 external assignable buttons, and several mounting options for accessories?


well the r5 already does 8k raw internal, so we are basically paying $2,000 more for a fan, buttons, and screwing options?


----------



## TravelerNick (Jan 18, 2022)

2Cents said:


> Ok so what if the R3 had a cooling fan for long form recording, shot 8K +Raw, had 13 external assignable buttons, and several mounting options for accessories?



Does the R3 need a fan? All the reviews I've seen are that it goes and goes and goes.

8k is nice but 6k is pretty useful for most people. In a world most people are outputting in 4K 6k isn't a weakness.

I really don't understand why others are wanting the Tascam XLR adapter. The thing ends up costing more than a full Zoom recorder. Or not much less than the newer 32 bit Zoom models. You've still got a cable from the mic. Recording internal means if you mess up it's messed up. Externally you can hopefully still use the scratch audio to save something.

So why not spend a little more and get the Zoom F6? Unless you're shooting news and want the on camera mic?


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 18, 2022)

TravelerNick said:


> Does the R3 need a fan? All the reviews I've seen are that it goes and goes and goes.
> 
> 8k is nice but 6k is pretty useful for most people. In a world most people are outputting in 4K 6k isn't a weakness.
> 
> ...


I agree with your take on the mic. I'm not staying that the R3 isn't great. 

I have a couple of R5s and a C70 and swear by them as amazing photography and videography tools. Just saying that Canon could charge more for the R5c than the C70/ R3 based on specs. Hopefully they do not.


----------



## jam05 (Jan 18, 2022)

bellorusso said:


> What's up with Canon and outdated SD format? Why can't Canon leave past in the past and move on already?


SD slot is backwards compatible for the new SDexpress bus, the fastest card media data transmission rate at this time and in the near future. Research SDexpress. Most new laptops and computers will come with what appears as an SD slot, but has the new SDexpress bus.


----------



## jam05 (Jan 18, 2022)

Being it's now 2022 one may suspect that this device has an SDexpress bus installed in the SD slot. Most likely will be enabled by update if not already.


----------



## Mike9129 (Jan 18, 2022)

It ticks a lot of boxes but the one thing its really missing is Clog 2 

The DR of the R5 is very so-so when it comes to video, I was hoping that we would see clog2 in this camera to improve that. 
I wonder if theyll still do a full frame version of the c70 or is this going to fill that slot? Ideally theyd do a c300 with an RF mount but the c70 with a full frame sensor would also appeal to me. (need to hang it off a drone so small and light is the key)


----------



## AndreeOnline (Jan 18, 2022)

Mike9129 said:


> It ticks a lot of boxes but the one thing its really missing is Clog 2
> 
> The DR of the R5 is very so-so when it comes to video, I was hoping that we would see clog2 in this camera to improve that.



Including Canon Log 2 would not increase the dynamic range of the camera. The color profile just maps the available DR in a pre-defined way.

Canon Log 2 is best used with the raw codecs offered here anyway, and since this camera can record raw, both internally and externally, you can apply Canon Log 2 to the raw files in your coloring software like DaVinci or Final Cut Pro X (and others), if you like.

What you can't do, is bake Canon Log 2 into non raw files internally. But for non raw codecs, I'd say Canon Log 3 is the better option anyway.


----------



## Gazwas (Jan 18, 2022)

AndreeOnline said:


> Including Canon Log 2 would not increase the dynamic range of the camera. The color profile just maps the available DR in a pre-defined way.
> 
> Canon Log 2 is best used with the raw codecs offered here anyway, and since this camera can record raw, both internally and externally, you can apply Canon Log 2 to the raw files in your coloring software like DaVinci or Final Cut Pro X (and others), if you like.
> 
> What you can't do, is bake Canon Log 2 into non raw files internally. But for non raw codecs, I'd say Canon Log 3 is the better option anyway.


I seem to remember seeing DR tests showing the R5 sensor is only capable of 11 stops in video so well within CLog 1 even when shooting RAW. Most of the DR of CLog 2 when shooting RAW on the R5 is noise so totally pointless. What the R5(C) needs is a better sensor for video.


----------



## tomislavmoze (Jan 18, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> I have a hard time believing this will be less than 6k. I guess we will find out shortly. If it is less than 6k take my money. I’m glad they didn’t put a nd in it, the cost would be astronomical if they did find away. Canons ef nd adapter is one of the best things they have created in my opinion.


I don't agree, there is a huge problem with it, Cause there is no way to know where are you regarding ND level No scale or markers to know how many stops did you close the light. SO when you film something where consistency is important you have to guess visually where your ND stop was to match it.


----------



## AndreeOnline (Jan 18, 2022)

Gazwas said:


> I seem to remember seeing DR tests showing the R5 sensor is only capable of 11 stops in video so well within CLog 1 even when shooting RAW. Most of the DR of CLog 2 when shooting RAW on the R5 is noise so totally pointless. What the R5(C) needs is a better sensor for video.



It's difficult to loosely compare DR numbers across various forums. People mean and quote different things depending on brand loyalty and agenda. 11 measured stops for the R5 seems low to me, but would fit better in a 'usable stops' context. But such statements are very subjective. 
And again, Canon Log 2 doesn't 'have' or 'increase' DR of a camera. But due to the way it maps light information, it makes darker and brighter regions more easily available for grading by having more data values given to them at the time of encoding (non raw). But giving more values to dark shadows and bright highlights mean you are taking those values from somewhere else: namely the actually important part of the image that might benefit more from having better tonality.

For lighter codes such as 8-bit, long GOP compressed, it's better to encode the light information in a way that more closely resembles the end result you're aiming for (even if it's at a cost of less flexibility in post).

With today's 10-bit, 422 codecs, it starts to make sense to use flatter log curves like Canon Log 2, but more often than not, something like Canon Log 3 is a good Goldilocks acquisition format.

Once you commit to recording in high bit depth (12+ bits), high data rate raw codecs, the flattest choice—Canon Log 2—is a great choice for maximum flexibility. But since you record "raw" you can apply/change the gamma curve in post.

The DR of the R5C is surely a non issue. It will be sufficient for any project—that's for sure.


----------



## Gazwas (Jan 18, 2022)

AndreeOnline said:


> It's difficult to loosely compare DR numbers across various forums. People mean and quote different things depending on brand loyalty and agenda. 11 measured stops for the R5 seems low to me, but would fit better in a 'usable stops' context. But such statements are very subjective.
> And again, Canon Log 2 doesn't 'have' or 'increase' DR of a camera. But due to the way it maps light information, it makes darker and brighter regions more easily available for grading by having more data values given to them at the time of encoding (non raw). But giving more values to dark shadows and bright highlights mean you are taking those values from somewhere else: namely the actually important part of the image that might benefit more from having better tonality.
> 
> For lighter codes such as 8-bit, long GOP compressed, it's better to encode the light information in a way that more closely resembles the end result you're aiming for (even if it's at a cost of less flexibility in post).
> ...


Interesting read here - Cine D Canon EOS R5 Lab Test


----------



## AndreeOnline (Jan 18, 2022)

Gazwas said:


> Interesting read here - Cine D Canon EOS R5 Lab Test


I like the Cine D DR tests, if for no other reason that as long as you compare only between their tests, the methods are at least constant.

But it also highlights what I alluded to above: the measured patch range of 16.8 is a number that other camera brands users would quote as "17-ish stops".

Normally, when you measure a patch range of almost 17, I'd expect to comfortably get 13 usable stops. In this case Cine D shows quite a bit of a drop off down to just below 11.

I haven't dug into this data, or graded many R5 clips myself, so I haven't paid much attention to it. 

I owned the 1Dc and went to the 1Dx mkII, which I still have + a Blackmagic Pocket 6K. It's hard to imagine getting rid of the P6K, since it's so good value, but I'll watch the R5c presentation. I thought I'd end up with the R5 but there was too much uncertainty at launch with overheating and so on.

The R5c looks like a good entry into RF for me.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Jan 18, 2022)

From the bandwidth and frame rates of R5C, I think that C70 will only record RAW LT at 30fps. I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## slclick (Jan 18, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> The photo side, too, has been having third party supplier issues with accessories. Lots of lens hoods have been coming out a few months after the lenses themselves. I got a 800mm f/11 hood about half a year after I got the lens. People complained that it didn't come with the lens, but I'm pretty sure Canon just didn't have them in hand. This predated the logistics crisis.


Hoods come with L, not non L. Say it again with me.....

Ugh, I cannot believe the endless complaining some constantly churn out. Acceptance is part of life folks yet some think whining here on this forum helps create change within Canon, bwahahahaha
Not directed at you tiggy


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 18, 2022)

jam05 said:


> Being it's now 2022 one may suspect that this device has an SDexpress bus installed in the SD slot. Most likely will be enabled by update if not already.


I hear there is a lot of industry pressure on Canon to implement SDExpress since what they adapt becomes standard more than anyone else in the industry.
They have been burned a lot with things like HEVC so they might be a little hesitant.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 18, 2022)

Gazwas said:


> Most of the DR of CLog 2 when shooting RAW on the R5 is noise so totally pointless


I do not find that to be true at all in my experience.
There is not much in-camera noise reduction but that is left to be done in post.
However, I would not use it in low-light conditions.


----------



## Gazwas (Jan 18, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I do not find that to be true at all in my experience


Not my finding but that of the Cine D lab test I linked above in post #82.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 18, 2022)

This looks like an amazing tool. At this point, price will determine everything. Assume it "has" to be somewhere between the $3900 for R5 and $5500 for C70. My wallet is hoping closer to the R5, but expecting to be disappointed.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 18, 2022)

tomislavmoze said:


> I don't agree, there is a huge problem with it, Cause there is no way to know where are you regarding ND level No scale or markers to know how many stops did you close the light. SO when you film something where consistency is important you have to guess visually where your ND stop was to match it.


Kolari Vision makes fixed ND filters that you can use with it.
The only problem is that they can't be swapped without temporarily compromising the weather sealing.
Front filters and built-in ND filters do not have that problem.
There are adapters with fixed ND filters as well but those are not weather sealed either.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2022)

slclick said:


> Hoods come with L, not non L. Say it again with me.....


That depends on where you are in the world. For example, if you buy a nifty 50/1.8 in Malaysia, it includes the hood.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 18, 2022)

Gazwas said:


> Not my finding but that of the Cine D lab test I linked above in post #82.


I do not like that they penalize RAW video for not having in-camera noise reduction.


----------



## peters (Jan 18, 2022)

Gazwas said:


> Interesting read here - Cine D Canon EOS R5 Lab Test


Its amazing in how much depth he analyses all the cameras! =)


----------



## slclick (Jan 18, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> That depends on where you are in the world. For example, if you buy a nifty 50/1.8 in Malaysia, it includes the hood.


Hmmm, semi-interesting tidbit. Still, I'll take the CPW with Gordon, Canon USA support and CPS with Canon benefits of living here and over a nifty fifty hood. (The images my Malaysian friends share are simply incredible though btw.)


----------



## Bambel (Jan 18, 2022)

I can't see IBIS on the list.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 18, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The R5 was never promised to do all of this


Do you really need me to spell out the fact that I’m referring to “reliable 8K” recording?


----------



## DBounce (Jan 18, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> Yes, the Z9 is supposed to record raw but not uncompressed raw. 8k60 to be released in firmware sometime this year and will use a new raw codec by intoPix which hasn't been released yet... let alone supported by NLEs. The codec appears to be lossless but they don't actually say so...
> "do[es] not compromise image integrity at all thanks to “innovative processing and coding.” intoPIX says the full power of an image sensor is preserved"
> https://petapixel.com/2021/12/07/nikon-z9-to-shoot-8k-at-60fps-thanks-to-new-compressed-raw-codec/
> 
> ...


The RR5C will only record 8K 60 fps when connected to external power. That’s a pretty significant difference to the fully mobile 8K 60fps of the Nikon.


----------



## jam05 (Jan 18, 2022)

bellorusso said:


> What's up with Canon and outdated SD format? Why can't Canon leave past in the past and move on already?


SDexpress format. The fastest card format available and SD slot backward compatible if the device has an SDexpress bus


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 18, 2022)

Late to the game on this, but any word on whether the same 1.7X Crop will remain in 4K or have they gone to a larger readout area?


----------



## landon (Jan 18, 2022)

Don't be shy. Show us the back of it.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 18, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> That depends on where you are in the world. For example, if you buy a nifty 50/1.8 in Malaysia, it includes the hood.


Sometimes camera stores bundle with a hood as well.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 18, 2022)

peters said:


> Its amazing in how much depth he analyses all the cameras! =)


But it is kind of pseudoscience.
The complexity makes the subjectivity seem objective.
Image quality is pretty subjective and "usable" means a different thing to each person.
Also, ISO is different between cameras even from the same manufacturer.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 18, 2022)

DBounce said:


> That’s a pretty significant difference to the fully mobile 8K 60fps of the Nikon.


We really have no idea what constraints the 8K 60 on the Z 9 will have.
Nikon only rates 8K 30 to run continuously for a little over 2 hours.
The R5C is stated to run indefinitely.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 18, 2022)

I am very curious about that new on/off switch with the selections for Photo, Off, Video. I think it’s a nice compromise for those who missed that photo/video switch from the DSLR line (which was brought back for the R3). Although I can see it also being annoying, not being able to know if you’ve turned it off or merely switched it to the other mode when in the dark or not looking.


----------



## TravelerNick (Jan 18, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Where did you get that?
> 
> We really have no idea what constraints the 8K 60 on the Z 9 will have.
> Nikon only rates 8K 30 to run continuously for a little over 2 hours.
> The R5C is stated to run indefinitely.



125 minute limit replaced the old 30 minute limit but you can just push record again. Assuming 125 minutes isn't long enough .


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 18, 2022)

2Cents said:


> Advantages with the C70 is low light


The R5 is far better than the C70 in low light.


----------



## Kjsheldo (Jan 18, 2022)

The R5 does not have C-Log2, not even in raw. Gerald Undone did a test and though you can change the log-curve in post to C-Log2, it's actually treating it like C-Log. Changing it to C-Log2 does not get you the benefits of C-Log2, but actually just makes for a worse C-Log. C-Log3 from capture through post is the best DR for the R5 and will probably be so here as well.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 18, 2022)

Kjsheldo said:


> The R5 does not have C-Log2, not even in raw


It absolutely does.
He does not like working in RAW so he probably does not know to use noise reduction in C-LOG2


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 18, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> But it is kind of pseudoscience.
> The complexity makes the subjectivity seem objective.
> Image quality is pretty subjective and "usable" means a different thing to each person.
> Also, ISO is different between cameras even from the same manufacturer.


Oh, that makes me wonder. If this is cinema line, will the native ISO be 800 like other cinema cameras or 100 like the R5? 

If i remember correctly, the 1D C had a native ISO of 400.


----------



## peters (Jan 18, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> I am very curious about that new on/off switch with the selections for Photo, Off, Video. I think it’s a nice compromise for those who missed that photo/video switch from the DSLR line (which was brought back for the R3). Although I can see it also being annoying, not being able to know if you’ve turned it off or merely switched it to the other mode when in the dark or not looking.


I must say thats realy a nice feature in my opinion  Going over a combination is not ideal in the R5 in my opinion =)


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 18, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The R5 is far better than the C70 in low light.


I have found the c70 to be far better in low light…


----------



## peters (Jan 18, 2022)

Ready for ANYTHING or for EVERYTHING? :-D


----------



## Bryanjb (Jan 18, 2022)

Kjsheldo said:


> The R5 does not have C-Log2, not even in raw. Gerald Undone did a test and though you can change the log-curve in post to C-Log2, it's actually treating it like C-Log. Changing it to C-Log2 does not get you the benefits of C-Log2, but actually just makes for a worse C-Log. C-Log3 from capture through post is the best DR for the R5 and will probably be so here as well.


Actually if you go back to the first comment on his video he admits that he was wrong about that and that it indeed has Clog2 in RAW


----------



## Steve BXL (Jan 18, 2022)

No picture of the back or sides of the camera?


----------



## DBounce (Jan 18, 2022)

The most interesting feature of this camera is honestly the new Canon Raw formats. Will these make their way to the R5 and R3?


----------



## DBounce (Jan 18, 2022)

Steve BXL said:


> No picture of the back or sides of the camera?


I’m thinking this will be a plastic back. Hope the lcd screen is creaky like on the C70.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 18, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> We really have no idea what constraints the 8K 60 on the Z 9 will have.
> Nikon only rates 8K 30 to run continuously for a little over 2 hours.
> The R5C is stated to run indefinitely.


You can record for longer if you hit the record button again. No one is quite sure why it decides on the start to set a countdown as it isn’t based on heat or storage available. We do have the big video firmware due soon™ and I look forward to seeing more video features I’ll try once on my Z9 before returning to taking real photos.


----------



## WaitingForGuac (Jan 18, 2022)

So, one question that comes to mind for me is, if the camera has a fan, then it needs two vents, so what impact will that have on weather sealing? And from there, what will be the impact of sucking in ambient air that could have a lot of moisture?

It strikes me that the more the industry seeks a holy grail, the more elusive it becomes. Trade offs are always going to exist.


----------



## HenryL (Jan 18, 2022)

WaitingForGuac said:


> So, one question that comes to mind for me is, if the camera has a fan, then it needs two vents, so what impact will that have on weather sealing? And from there, what will be the impact of sucking in ambient air that could have a lot of moisture?
> 
> It strikes me that the more the industry seeks a holy grail, the more elusive it becomes. Trade offs are always going to exist.


I suspect a heatsink will move heat to the back of the camera where the fan will draw air across the outer surface, so a) weather resistance wouldn't be impacted, and b) no humid air would reach the camera internals. I recall seeing some pictures of a Panasonic camera with such an arrangement. Just a guess, but we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## perplex1 (Jan 18, 2022)

any guesses on release date? if it follows the c70's announcement vs its actual shipping dates for the US we are looking at april to get in people's hands.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


What's the price Canon ?


----------



## 2Cents (Jan 18, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The R5 is far better than the C70 in low light.


Yeah? Do you use both cameras?


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 18, 2022)

jam05 said:


> SD slot is backwards compatible for the new SDexpress bus, the fastest card media data transmission rate at this time and in the near future. Research SDexpress. Most new laptops and computers will come with what appears as an SD slot, but has the new SDexpress bus.


SD Express will be externally physically backward compatible with other SD card formats but not speed wise (pin layout). If you put a USH-ii card (or UHS-iii card if they were available) in a SD Express slot, the max speed is UHS-i speed.
I have a brand new macbook Pro and the SD card slot is UHS-ii so your assertion is still in the medium term future.

Can you point to any available SD Express cards available in the market? There are a couple of announcements but no availability or pricing yet.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 18, 2022)

jam05 said:


> Being it's now 2022 one may suspect that this device has an SDexpress bus installed in the SD slot. Most likely will be enabled by update if not already.


Canon could have put a UHS-iii slot in the R5 given the spec was released in 2017 but chose not to (or controllers were not available). Specs are one thing. Commercial reality is completely different. UHS-iii will be bypassed completely in my opinion. SD Express looks interesting but only backward compatible with UHS-i speeds ie UHS-ii cards are slow in a SD Express slot.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 18, 2022)

DBounce said:


> The RR5C will only record 8K 60 fps when connected to external power. That’s a pretty significant difference to the fully mobile 8K 60fps of the Nikon.


Depending on the availability of the R5c vs Z9's firmware update, Canon could be first to market with both 8k30 (R5) and 8k60 in a hybrid camera.
8k60 with a single battery would be even more impressive but I guess wouldn't have a significantly long record time and Canon are being conservative (for a change!). I wonder if Canon would define a grip (2 batteries) to be "external power".
Powering the external Tascam module would basically mean needing external power as well. Craig does mention a special wall power accessory which will be interesting to see


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 18, 2022)

jam05 said:


> SDexpress format. The fastest card format available and SD slot backward compatible if the device has an SDexpress bus


SD Express is the fastest SD card specification released but not available in the market.


----------



## jam05 (Jan 19, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> SD Express will be externally physically backward compatible with other SD card formats but not speed wise (pin layout). If you put a USH-ii card (or UHS-iii card if they were available) in a SD Express slot, the max speed is UHS-i speed.
> I have a brand new macbook Pro and the SD card slot is UHS-ii so your assertion is still in the medium term future.
> 
> Can you point to any available SD Express cards available in the market? There are a couple of announcements but no availability or pricing yet.


The latest Macbook Pro is not quite on the level of a gaming console and it's slot does not support the latest and fastest SD standards. It tops out at a paltry 312MB/s. Your other comment is true with any card and host. Even all CFexpress cards are not compatible with all host. Canon list compatible cards. Canon, Sony, and Nikon are on the SD express consortium. They are well aware of the future trends and manufacturing agreements. Any high speed cards can be used in UHS-I, UHS-II, UHS-III and SD Express host devices. Faster performance levels will only be attained when matching the card to the host device. Check out the new powerfull ASUS studio book and scroll down and see what card slot it comes with.








ASUS ProArt Studiobook 16 OLED review: The best Windows creator laptop | Engadget


The ASUS ProArt StudioBook 16 OLED appeals to creators, with a stunning color-accurate 4K OLED display and ASUS dial to control Adobe Creative Cloud apps..




www.engadget.com




Video games have micro SD express slots, and new gaming laptops have SDexpress slots. Check out the slots on these new gaming consoles to be released this year in 2022. "Card Reader.....SDexpress"





MSI Unveils New Gaming and Creator Laptop Lineup at CES 2022


/PRNewswire/ -- MSI, the innovative computing manufacturer in gaming, creator, and business laptops, proudly reveals its new lineup of laptops equipped with...




www.prnewswire.com












Bus Interface Speed Standards for Large Size Data Transfer | SD Association







www.sdcard.org






https://www.sdcard.org/cms/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/SD_Cards_8_0_WhitePaper20200515.pdf










Next Gen NVMe SD Card Review: The SM2708 Controller Serves it Hot and Fast







www.anandtech.com












2021 MacBook Pro Models’ SD Card Reader Do Not Support the Latest and Faster UHS-III or SD Express Standard


Unfortunately, none of the 2021 MacBook Pro models support the UHS-III or SD Express standard, which may be a deal breaker?




wccftech.com


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2022)

jam05 said:


> The divise will undoubtedly have the Pcie Host installed as Canon is on the SD board of advisors. Just because you can't find an sd card in stores doesn't mean that the SD Host won't be installed in the device.


Knowing Canon, I doubt. Why should they include a new chip supporting the forthcoming standard when using the current chip 1) costs less meaning more profit, 2) is less likely to suffer from supply chain issues, 3) using the new chip in the R5 II can drive upgrades, and 4) did I mention costs less meaning more profit?


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 19, 2022)

jam05 said:


> The latest Macbook Pro is not quite on the level of a gaming console and it's slot does not support the latest and fastest SD standards. It tops out at a paltry 312MB/s.


~300MB/s is the current UHS-ii standard. I am not sure what you are referring to as there are no faster SD card media available. The macbook pro is one of the fastest PCs on the market especially on a per watt basis. It might not have video games released supporting that speed but to say that "gaming consoles" relate to having the fastest SD card slots in them seems strange to mention in a photography forum when no camera supports SD Express cards. Why would gaming consoles need fast SD cards?



jam05 said:


> Your other comment is true with any card and host.
> 
> 
> jam05 said:
> ...


Not quite true. UHS-iii and UHS-ii are backward compatible for all host/card but SD Express is not.





jam05 said:


> Even all CFexpress cards are not compatible with all host. Canon list compatible cards.


Correct. The R5 and 1DX (and I assume R3) will have minimum CFe write speeds needed to support burst and high bandwidth video recording. They are all using the same physical/electrical format though. No new controller is needed. CFe-Type C will never be released in my opinion


Video games have micro SD express slots, and new gaming laptops have SDexpress slots. Check out the slots on these new gaming consoles to be released this year in 2022. "Card Reader.....SDexpress"


jam05 said:


> MSI Unveils New Gaming and Creator Laptop Lineup at CES 2022
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ -- MSI, the innovative computing manufacturer in gaming, creator, and business laptops, proudly reveals its new lineup of laptops equipped with...
> ...


I am not following your point here. Some new PCs have been announced (but not released) using SD Express slots. There is no media and they are not backward compatible with UHS-ii speeds.

I agree that SD Express is the logical solution to match CFe speeds but it will be some time (years?) before it makes sense to use it in camera bodies.
Sony uses CFe-Type A cards in 4 bodies but Sony is the only supplier and they are expensive and only small capacities. Canon would be crazy to use the dual SD/CFe-A slots with their main competitor as the only media source.

CFe-type B are years ahead of any competing formats. They run hot but nothing else comes close in performance.


----------



## NorskHest (Jan 19, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Knowing Canon, I doubt. Why should they include a new chip supporting the forthcoming standard when using the current chip 1) costs less meaning more profit, 2) is less likely to suffer from supply chain issues, 3) using the new chip in the R5 II can drive upgrades, and 4) did I mention costs less meaning more profit?


There really is no reason like you stated to include something different on a platform that works and is making money. Those of us in the video industry whom use reds and arri from time to time deal with one card all the time. Card failures are becoming less and less prevalent and this is a nice way to keep people happy that don’t have cfexpress cards yet. People forget this is not a flagship. This might be a first and I think canon will blow many peoples minds tomorrow. I think it is incredible that they are even offering this.


----------



## vladk (Jan 19, 2022)

SDExpress would be as hot termally as CFExpress if not worse.
This is spec, not implementation, and it accommodates the same single line PCI-E 3.0 and NVMe specs CFExpress cards use, but in a smaller form factor and with different pin layout, i.e. it may even use controllers and memory chips identical to ones in CFExpress cards, with probably even worse heat dissipation because of lesser card area.
We would need a next generation of controllers and memory chips with improved power and thermal characteristics, as Intel and AMD do for CPU, for example.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 19, 2022)

vladk said:


> SDExpress would be as hot termally as CFExpress if not worse.
> This is spec, not implementation, and it accommodates the same single line PCI-E 3.0 and NVMe specs CFExpress cards use, but in a smaller form factor and with different pin layout, i.e. it may even use controllers and memory chips identical to ones in CFExpress cards, with probably even worse heat dissipation because of lesser card area.
> We would need a next generation of controllers and memory chips with improved power and thermal characteristics, as Intel and AMD do for CPU, for example.


I would agree with you. An all plastic SD card housing vs the current CFe Type B metal would have very different thermal characteristics.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 19, 2022)

Does Canon usually allow consumers to preorder on the day of the announcement? Or do they do the announcement and specify a date for preorders to start? I can’t remember what happened with the R3 or R5.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> Does Canon usually allow consumers to preorder on the day of the announcement? Or do they do the announcement and specify a date for preorders to start? I can’t remember what happened with the R3 or R5.


With the R3, there was a development announcement by Canon in April, 2021 then the official launch announcement on 14-Sep. B&H began taking preorders at 6a ET on 14-Sep, and the first batch of R3's that shipped in November when to people who ordered by ~9a ET but later orders still have not been filled AFAIK.


----------



## perplex1 (Jan 19, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> Does Canon usually allow consumers to preorder on the day of the announcement? Or do they do the announcement and specify a date for preorders to start? I can’t remember what happened with the R3 or R5.


its a bad sign that preorders won't start tomorrow since you can't find the r5c on any product pages anywhere. Usually b&h would have a placeholder at this point, if preorder was tomorrow


----------



## adigoks (Jan 19, 2022)

Kjsheldo said:


> The R5 does not have C-Log2, not even in raw. Gerald Undone did a test and though you can change the log-curve in post to C-Log2, it's actually treating it like C-Log. Changing it to C-Log2 does not get you the benefits of C-Log2, but actually just makes for a worse C-Log. C-Log3 from capture through post is the best DR for the R5 and will probably be so here as well.


All canon raw is by default interpreted as c-log2 . What Gerald Undone have found is just mixed of being not familiar with how canon raw video works and davinci resolve not working right with canon raw. take a look at pinned comment in this video


----------



## perplex1 (Jan 19, 2022)

well this guy released a video with all the details ahead of launch. including the price ($400 more than R5), and no IBIS


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 19, 2022)

perplex1 said:


> well this guy released a video with all the details ahead of launch. including the price ($400 more than R5), and no IBIS


Oh man. Released right at 12 EST. Scheduling error?


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 19, 2022)

Incredible. This is an instant buy for me. For my purposes, having the R5 for photo/IBIS and the R5c for the cinema features will be the perfect combo.


----------



## TTA (Jan 19, 2022)

As someone who shoots 85% stills for newspapers and magazines and needs a second camera as backup, I wonder if this could work out alongside the regular R5 instead of just having two of them...? Of course, the pricing will tell the truth eventually. I am shooting increasingly more video alongside shoots for web content.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 19, 2022)

TTA said:


> As someone who shoots 90% stills for newspapers and magazines and needs a second camera as backup, I wonder if this could work out alongside the regular R5 instead of just having two of them...? Of course, the pricing will tell the truth eventually.


That’s exactly what I plan to do. Use the R5 for photo and the R5c for video, and the other body as a second cam/backup as needed.


----------



## NorskHest (Jan 19, 2022)

perplex1 said:


> well this guy released a video with all the details ahead of launch. including the price ($400 more than R5), and no IBIS


Taking out the ibis is understandable as they want you to own both but that is what I was hoping it would keep. Now for those that have an r5 you might as well get a atomos.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 19, 2022)

No AF in 60p raw. *No IBIS* at all. And no NDs. I’ll pass.


----------



## perplex1 (Jan 19, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> Taking out the ibis is understandable as they want you to own both but that is what I was hoping it would keep. Now for those that have an r5 you might as well get a atomos.


probably (im hoping) they have digital stabilization as a cinema line feature -- like the c70 -- and all they did was get rid of "sensor shift" stabilization like the R5's


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## NorskHest (Jan 19, 2022)

perplex1 said:


> probably (im hoping) they have digital stabilization as a cinema line feature -- like the c70 -- and all they did was get rid of "sensor shift" stabilization like the R5's


The cripple hammer is a live and well. If they have the digital stabe that will be better than nothing, especially since the rolling shutter on this thing is pretty great but I’m not gonna lie I was hopping it would keep the sensor shift.


----------



## dirtyvu (Jan 19, 2022)

did you guys see this video??? the guy talks about it as if it's based on fact rather than rumor. it's so detailed and way beyond what we're reading... did he break NDA or something?


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 19, 2022)

dirtyvu said:


> did you guys see this video??? the guy talks about it as if it's based on fact rather than rumor. it's so detailed and way beyond what we're reading... did he break NDA or something?


It dropped right at 12 EST, so it was probably a mistake with scheduling the release. The CanonUSA YouTube page also released some videos, probably on accident as well.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 19, 2022)

DBounce said:


> No AF in 60p raw. *No IBIS* at all. And no NDs. I’ll pass.


I’m loving my c70 more and more every day, and today especially. 

I shoot a lot of stills too, but already having a c70, this makes me want an R5 more than an R5C. There’s a few things I really like though on the R5C for sure.


----------



## dirtyvu (Jan 19, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> Taking out the ibis is understandable as they want you to own both but that is what I was hoping it would keep. Now for those that have an r5 you might as well get a atomos.



I wasn't going to upgrade my R5. Originally the R5c was off my radar because i've been very happy with the R5 but after seeing his video, I really want the R5c. No IBIS is okay for video because seriously, if you're shooting professional work, you're not depending on IBIS. you're using a gimbal at bare minimum or if you can afford better stuff like steadicam.

IBIS makes sense for photography more and that's why I'm keeping my R5 and making it my B cam. probably the most overkill for a B cam. But at least now, I can do both video and photos at the same time for any given even. Before, I was constantly switching between and missing out (the perfect moments not being captured by both video and photo but rather one or the other).


----------



## NorskHest (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## dirtyvu (Jan 19, 2022)

he mentioned in his video that flipping the dial between photo and video totally changes from photo menus to video menus. is this how the higher canon cameras do it? the r5 is the highest camera I've ever handled.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 19, 2022)

dirtyvu said:


> he mentioned in his video that flipping the dial between photo and video totally changes from photo menus to video menus. is this how the higher canon cameras do it? the r5 is the highest camera I've ever handled.


The cinema line has a totally different menu system. I am assuming what he means is that it goes from the standard EOS photo style menu to the Cinema EOS menu when you flip that dial. Kind of makes sense if it indeed has false color/waveforms etc. If you watch this video at 3:40 you can sort of see what it looks like and that it’s different than the normal EOS photo display :


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 19, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> Taking out the ibis is understandable as they want you to own both but that is what I was hoping it would keep. Now for those that have an r5 you might as well get a atomos.


The R5C can do 8k60, which would be very nice to have for my ongoing effort of failing to film dragonflies. I was planning on renting a Atomos V+ next spring for that, I hope the rental place will have an R5C available as well.


----------



## perplex1 (Jan 19, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> The cinema line has a totally different menu system. I am assuming what he means is that it goes from the standard EOS photo style menu to the Cinema EOS menu when you flip that dial. Kind of makes sense if it indeed has false color/waveforms etc. If you watch this video at 3:40 you can sort of see what it looks like and that it’s different than the normal EOS photo display :


yup, thats exactly the display on the c70


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 19, 2022)

perplex1 said:


> yup, thats exactly the display on the c70


I hope this brings over the autofocus customizations from the cinema line. I would love to have Face Only as an option.


----------



## tomislavmoze (Jan 19, 2022)

I think not having an ibis is a big miss, considering its a 45mpx camera. Just cause of the micro jitters that are a problem of all the high mpx bodies. That is a bigger cripple Hamer for me than the need of the power brick for 8k60. I would gladly payed 5k to have it. To bad this played out not so great as I was hoping. I was hoping they would go NDs or I IS not expecting going without any of those two.


----------



## NorskHest (Jan 19, 2022)

tomislavmoze said:


> I think not having an ibis is a big miss, considering its a 45mpx camera. Just cause of the micro jitters that are a problem of all the high mpx bodies. That is a bigger cripple Hamer for me than the need of the power brick for 8k60. I would gladly payed 5k to have it. To bad this played out not so great as I was hoping. I was hoping they would go NDs or I IS not expecting going without any of those two.


It really is a miss not having the ibis. And I for one might be in the rare crowd but I would not use the 8k really ever. That oversampled 4K that comes out of the r5 is pretty incredible and also the data rates are manageable. I have a few lacie 6big raids ranging from
60-80 terabytes and those would get filled quick with all that 8k. I like my c300mkiii and I was looking at this camera for a companion to that but the no ibis is a no thanks


----------



## tomislavmoze (Jan 19, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> It really is a miss not having the ibis. And I for one might be in the rare crowd but I would not use the 8k really ever. That oversampled 4K that comes out of the r5 is pretty incredible and also the data rates are manageable. I have a few lacie 6big raids ranging from
> 60-80 terabytes and those would get filled quick with all that 8k. I like my c300mkiii and I was looking at this camera for a companion to that but the no ibis is a no thanks


Yeah, IBIS is really needed in those situations where you are basically running and shooting video or photo and this camera is intended for that market. I guess I need to go for the R3 then with a R5 for Comercial shoots and video Bcam


----------



## Emyr Evans (Jan 19, 2022)

DBounce said:


> No AF in 60p raw. *No IBIS* at all. And no NDs. I’ll pass.


So what camera do you own that has all of those features?


----------



## dirtyvu (Jan 19, 2022)

NorskHest said:


> It really is a miss not having the ibis. And I for one might be in the rare crowd but I would not use the 8k really ever. That oversampled 4K that comes out of the r5 is pretty incredible and also the data rates are manageable. I have a few lacie 6big raids ranging from
> 60-80 terabytes and those would get filled quick with all that 8k. I like my c300mkiii and I was looking at this camera for a companion to that but the no ibis is a no thanks


wait... the c300mkiii doesn't have IBIS


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 19, 2022)

This video shows a bit more of the Cinema EOS menu:


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jan 19, 2022)

chrisrmueller said:


> This video shows a bit more of the Cinema EOS menu:


And this person says the price is $4,499, available to order today for shipping in March…


----------



## NMC (Jan 19, 2022)

I’d be surprised if this is over 5k.

it’s the same guts as an R5, the R5 sensor was capable of 8k 60fps its just if it had it the camera would have melted. Rolling shutter will also be almost the same as it was on the R5 so not bad at all.

new body, new fan, moved the lcd out of the way, give it some more recording options now it’s cooled and some extra codecs. It’s mainly software upgrades other than the body redesign.

They also most likely have a good pile of chips and semiconductors from the R5 production so costs should be reasonable.


----------



## Tremotino (Jan 19, 2022)

DBounce said:


> No AF in 60p raw. *No IBIS* at all. And no NDs. I’ll pass.


LOL, you must be a very frustrated man.
All you comments were like "this camera is real shit"
No one takes your confused comments seriously.


----------



## DiXi (Jan 19, 2022)

Since I mostly take stills, but want to get into video as well, how much will the lack of IBIS affect the quality of my pictures? (Compared to the R5)

I come from a 5D mk2..


----------



## Bahrd (Jan 19, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> The R5C can do 8k60, which would be very nice to have for my ongoing effort of failing to film dragonflies.


They say 'no AF' in this mode...


----------



## tomislavmoze (Jan 19, 2022)

DiXi said:


> Since I mostly take stills, but want to get into video as well, how much will the lack of IBIS affect the quality of my pictures? (Compared to the R5)
> 
> I come from a 5D mk2..


Well I have to say on 45mpx sensor its needed especially if you are moving a lot while shooting, or using a lot of non IS lenses, the micro jitters are a thing on the high mpx sensors. I think if you are mostly into photography the R5 is a better option. It's still a decent video camera.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 19, 2022)

Bahrd said:


> They say 'no AF' in this mode...


That's unfortunate, but still a win for tripod shots of stationary dragonflies, especially when they emerge from their cocoon and start drying their wings.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 19, 2022)

2Cents said:


> Yeah? Do you use both cameras?The R5 might be less noisy in clog 1 but c log 3 is it very noisy





dirtyvu said:


> did you guys see this video??? the guy talks about it as if it's based on fact rather than rumor. it's so detailed and way beyond what we're reading... did he break NDA or something?


who says he signed an NDA. He doesnt have the camera. He simply could have gotten the info in advanced and isnt obligated to follow any rules just like canonrumors dpesnt.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 19, 2022)

C70 has no ibis and it works just fine. I actually used it over the R5.


----------



## peters (Jan 19, 2022)

From the video - nice! =)


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 19, 2022)

dirtyvu said:


> he mentioned in his video that flipping the dial between photo and video totally changes from photo menus to video menus. is this how the higher canon cameras do it? the r5 is the highest camera I've ever handled.


i actually mentioned this in my post as a pro i didnt believe it would happen but that menu makes everything way better to use for video.


----------



## DiXi (Jan 19, 2022)

tomislavmoze said:


> Well I have to say on 45mpx sensor its needed especially if you are moving a lot while shooting, or using a lot of non IS lenses, the micro jitters are a thing on the high mpx sensors. I think if you are mostly into photography the R5 is a better option. It's still a decent video camera.


What are micro jitters?

I (mostly) use L glass, but not all have IS..




RayValdez360 said:


> C70 has no ibis and it works just fine. I actually used it over the R5.



The difference is I mostly do stills… Probably 75% pictures and 25% video..

So i wonder how the quality of my photos are comparing the R5 with IBIS to a R5c without IBIS.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 19, 2022)

DiXi said:


> What are micro jitters?
> 
> I (mostly) use L glass, but not all have IS..
> 
> ...


you basically have to shoot at higher shutters. I have the 5dsr. the shake is noticeable if you zoom in. Shooting portraits with slow shutters with longer lenses without is might be an issue.


----------



## mpmark (Jan 19, 2022)

Tremotino said:


> LOL, you mast be a very frustrated man.
> All you comments were like "this camera is real shit"
> No one takes your confused comments seriously.


Don’t mind him, he seems angry at life, like the world needs to know he won’t buy it, nothing satisfys him, pretty sad to be honest.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 19, 2022)

mpmark said:


> Don’t mind him, he seems angry at life, like the world needs to know he won’t buy it, nothing satisfys him, pretty sad to be honest.


A hybrid without IBIS and a high resolution sensor is not a great thing imo. You are welcome to formulate your own opinion. I promise not to attack you personally over your gear choice.


----------



## freejay (Jan 19, 2022)

Oh no! They did it again! No IBIS in the R5C!!!


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jan 19, 2022)

Preorders are up at b&h. It was 4499.00 USD


----------



## maulanawale (Jan 19, 2022)

this just popped on my feed


----------



## fox40phil (Jan 19, 2022)

5k€ here in Germany.
But its missing the great IBIS :'(?!
It has only electronic 5-axes IBIS...


----------



## reef58 (Jan 19, 2022)

DiXi said:


> Since I mostly take stills, but want to get into video as well, how much will the lack of IBIS affect the quality of my pictures? (Compared to the R5)
> 
> I come from a 5D mk2..


It depends on what you shoot and how. If you are on a tripod most of the time it will have no impact. If your shutter speeds are normally high no impact. For video there are different circumstances.


----------



## amnesia0287 (Jan 19, 2022)

freejay said:


> Oh no! They did it again! No IBIS in the R5C!!!



I mean… the C is for Cinema… Is there a single cinema camera that does have ibis?

My assumption is either they couldn’t cool the sensor how they wanted without removing it, or it was necessary for something else, perhaps they need more pin access to enable the dual base iso functionality or perhaps the 12 bit raw? Or maybe it woulda just been to big lol.

For now I’m just waiting for R1 or maybe the rumored R5DS or w/e the higher resolution one will be. I mainly need a good still cam next since for now i’m quite happy with my Komodo.


----------



## amnesia0287 (Jan 19, 2022)

fox40phil said:


> 5k€ here in Germany.
> But its missing the great IBIS :'(?!
> It has only electronic 5-axes IBIS...



Ro be fair, ibis isn’t always kind to video footage… but more importantly at least with stabilized lenses, is the actual amount of stabilization will likely be quite close cause it can still use the electronic to improve the lens stabilization a bit. Plus 8k is just begging to be cropped anyway lol.

As far as I can think of, the only “Cinema” camera with ibis would be the C70. Are there ANY others?

I’ve never felt like it was an issue with my Komodo, and I’m sure it will be able to use the lens stabilization better than that at least.

Tho it is a bummer for photos, that said, the drop from 14bit to 10bit raw for images seems like a bigger photography issue than the ibis at R5 resolution no?

To me it certainly seems to be video focused, and just able to take pretty decent photos too. But it is NOT meant to be a primary “pro” photo camera.

At some point people need to accept that there likely will never be a camera that is fully featured as a still camera and a video camera. It just doesn’t make sense. People just forget in the early days of the 5Ds, people FELT like they were getting a fully featured “cinema” camera because there simply was nothing affordable or small that did video with interchangeable lenses. The only ”comparable” camera would have been the XL2, but it cost more, recorded to DV tape, and used a 720x536 3ccd sensor.

But it’s all rose colored glasses, in the same way some older people fondly recall using super8/super16 cameras. But it’s not like they were magically arriflex or panavision cameras. They might have basically caught up with the last few cameras, but let’s not forget, that at least in the SLR age, most canon cameras had 1-2 stops less dnr in photo mode, which means video was sure to be even worse.

To me the R5 and R5c seem like a pretty good balance. Neither is ever gonna be an A-Cam for a real professional in its role, to me it seems like the R5 is a good still camera and a decent video camera. The R5c is a good video camera and a decent still camera. Neither is a standout in its primary class so of course they are both only average at their alternate function, but either one of them would curb stomp like any digital video camera if you go back like maybe 10 years?

C70 is slightly better at video and thus slightly worse at photos, but given all their prices, they all seem just about right to me.

I for one would love to see canon try and make a box camera like Z-cam or my Komodo, and just leave out stills altogether, make something that is meant to be a real cinema level b-cam/crash cam, but canon doesn’t honestly seem super interested in really competing at cinema. The 8k think could always prove otherwise. But it seems like they are happy with their cameras being the documentary cams of choice and are happy to leave the pure cine focused stuff to Arri/Sony/Red (and maybe Black Magic? I know the little 6k pro is popular as a bcam, but I’ve never looked to see how much real content is being shot with them, but I like em just the same. I have no idea how well that 12k sensor works, but I really like that they tried something quite different. If you think about it, it makes sense too, once you scale past what displays support, you can start trying to capture light more like an eye. We pick up different color using different size rods and cones after all, and different colors have different volumes of their receptors (R to G to B is not 1:1:1 at ALL). At like 12k or 16k or 20k or whatever crazy extremes they take it to, they could start to scale the sizes and adjust the ratios of the pixels and then at the end scale it all down to 8k/6k/4k to get a sharp clean image. You could even add pixels that are straight luminance/white sensors and even some degree of pixels at the edge of visible going into IR and UV pixels. Yeah, a human eye can’t understand that data, and without processing you couldn’t display it, but if that crazy shrimp can see with what 7 different types of receptors? I’m sure a computer could use the data to RENDER something extremely clean and accurate.

There is also the potential in curved sensors so the light out of the lens doesn’t need any extra correction. And, you could probably do some interesting stuff kinda like how light field sensors work using 3 dimensional sensors. It’s not like the offset needs to be huge, but I‘d wager a computer could do some really cool stuff if there were like sets of slightly taller and sets of slightly shorter pixels and it knew the arrangement. With current tech, I feel like most cameras are already pushing a lot of the limits of what MOST people would notice. Will the R5c match an Alexa? Of course not, but both would work just fine to shoot your wedding (unless you are actually a picky cinematographed) and I‘d wager someone who knew what they were doing and spent the time to properly grade the footage with an R5c could actually produce a better result than an amateur wedding photographer could using an Alexa Mini LF.

If you make enough effort, You can totally shoot a photo on an iPhone and push it to the point where you could convince people it was shot on a hassleblad.

We ALL (me included) end up fixating on hard specs too much at one point or another. But ultimately, it’s what you do with em. If you can’t get the look you want… change the lighting, change the lens, add or remove filters, change angles.

The great thing is, there are great photo and video creation devices all around us all the time. And everyone has more access than in the past. I for one would much rather wonder “what can I do with this?” than “I can’t possibly use this trash without IBIS”. People shot photos and movies for a very long time before stabilization was even a concept in their heads. They did what humans are best at… they adapted, and thats how we ended up with all our different stabilizing tools like dollys and cranes and steadicam and tripods. It’s why they stated putting more effort into lighting and actually trying to match the colors. Let’s be real, we all got it easy, even the worst cameras we work with today are more advanced than the friggen moon lander. It’s far more important to just pick one and create. If you choose wrong, sell it or save more and choose again. Or, try and find a way to use it to take advantage of its flaws and produce something more unique.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jan 19, 2022)

Wasn't there jello complaints about IBIS combined with lens IS at wide angles? With no IBIS, you can have just the RF lens IS turned on which is something that many videographers were asking for


----------



## amnesia0287 (Jan 20, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> Wasn't there jello complaints about IBIS combined with lens IS at wide angles? With no IBIS, you can have just the RF lens IS turned on which is something that many videographers were asking for



Sounds familiar, I think it’s a combination of rolling shutter and ibis and is causing stuff to move a bit to much (especially cause ibis and IS both move FAST).

I was also wrong, c70 also has no ibis. It has the same system this camera got. The electronic control of the lens IS and electronic stabilization (tho for c70 EIS only works at 2k so it’s a non feature, at 8k it’s different lol). It also got the smarter iTR AF with vehicle tracking and all that. 

The 15-35 2.8 is is rated as 5 stops IS without any assistance. When used with the R5, it’s 7 stops. I haven’t found any hard data for the coordinated IS actually result in stops or if it even can be measured that way since it’s a video feature focused around controlling wobble and stuff, it’s there for stabilizing pan and tilt. But I wouldn’t be surprised if most of the stabilization benefits are from the coordination and not the ibis anyway. I could be wrong, but I doubt the sensor and lens can stay in sync fast enough to not introduce more issues than they fix since if they are out of sync, it would essentially be 3 different things moving, the is lens, the sensor, and the body, the body is fixed, so it shouldn’t cause much issue, but the sensor and lens need to be aligned with the thing they are aiming at and that alignment needs to remain as consistent as possible. If the camera move a direction 1mm, then in theory the sensor and lens would both need to move 1x(lens formula) each, but they also need to do so such that the center

Either way, at worst you lose 2 stops of IS, and if those 2 stops make or break you, you got other issues to worry about lol. 5 stops is still a lot. The biggest loser here might be the 28-70F2 and primes?. But otherwise if you are gonna use RF glass anyway, you don’t really need IBIS. And I’d hope you don’t need it most of the time at F2-F1.2 (Or is it 1.4?)

Sadly though, I feel like the biggest reason is just to keep it off the R3’s feet lolol. Tbh, R3 vs R5c is a suuuuper interesting question. I do wonder if R3 will ever get raw over hdmi just cause prores raw is so easy and the new MacBook pros are so fast. They also do fine with R3D, but it’s still not as far cause of the dedicated prores hardware in the new chips. Fortunately I’m holding out for R1


----------



## Dreysi (Jan 31, 2022)

I think I would like this as my A/B switch cam with my R3 as I like to take a lot of stills and can just get a rain cover for it (I'm sure it must suffocate the fan a bit but I don't fancy to be out in the rain anyway). Both don't overheat and both great video and stills. Oh correction here in southern hemisphere the R3 absolutely does overheat in the sub tropical summer whilst doing 120p filming in the sun after about 12 mins actually. The next time i take it in the pool to flim the dragonfly i need to keep it shaded as well as the direct sun melts it. Back on topic though maybe i can save for a year and get this. 

I really want the normal R5 but plan to do interviews however.... If I do 25p raw or 10 bit at 4k with latest firmware updates would this be a problem anybody know? Hmmm but then again I'm trying to get into golf photos and video and 120p 10bit might be nice and R5c won't let me down if I'm getting paid but tadahhhhhh R3 and R5 will let me down. Okay so maybe R5c then because if I do sports video HFR would be nice without melting in the summer sun and stop shooting.


----------

